# JDialog Modal?



## Guest (8. Jan 2009)

Ich bin gerade dabei einen JDialog zu erstellen. Dieser ist Modal und soll beim Click auf OK den Wert vom JTextField jtf zurückgeben. Aber wie mache ich die Rückgabe?

Das geht z.B. nicht.

```
okButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
					public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
						return jt.getText();
					}
				});
```


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jan 2009)

entweder du hast im Dialog eine Referenz auf ein JFrame oder sonst ein Objekt und kannst dort
empfaenger.hierHastDuDenText(text);
aufrufen

oder der Empfänger ruft nach Ende des Dialogs 
dialog.getText();
auf


----------

